# new year long kill page.



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x408/finshing26/041301952109002.jpg team six same specs as the other one


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yep, i got it, so its 40+ 11 + 5 i think the beard was? and ill give you 1 for the spurs. so 58 points? wait, i cant remember if it is 40 or 45, ill check up on that.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

25 points for team 7!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

what spices is it?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol, spices. species..


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

alright team 7 has 175 now, and I also made a 5 fish limit for bow fishing


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

might go out later to get a few more


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

[URL="http://







[/URL]
Idk if u can see it or not but I took 2 shots. First 1 took out the tail feathers and the other took out most of the left wing so it's pretty shot up!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

alright nice, what team are you on? 2? I cant remember


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

looks like the Hoyt guys are gettin it done!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have nothing to hunt  I might go try to get a squirrel tho...


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> alright nice, what team are you on? 2? I cant remember


Crap forgot bout that. Yes im on team 2


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

okay


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

25 more points for team 7. 2nd bird of the day


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

3rd one of the day. 25 more points


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow someones really hitting those birds. I missed like 5 today and hit a crow but I didnt recover it. The arrow had some blood. If I find it tomorrow would it still count?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

sure. thats fine.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

Large game(elk,moose,etc)125
Buck over 100"=125
Buck over 50"=75
Doe/buck(less then 50")= 50
Turkey=same scoring as league
predators=40 
small game=30
legal birds=25(5 per day)
frogs=5(5 per day)
fish=length times 2


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

30 more points for team 7. I think we are at 255 now with this red squirrel and my 3 birds from yesterday


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

the pic didnt show up. are you using the img code or the link? cause you need to use img.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

yeah i did use it, i will try again


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

it shows up when i look at it so idk what the problem is


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

can you see it now? also can you see all 3 birds i shot yesterday?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

ya, we can see it. Good Job


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i wish i lived somewhere where i dont get the cops called on me for shooting a squirrel..


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

same


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

do animals out of season count on ur property if neusence animals like squirrels or rabbits ect. cuz there both making my dad mad along with birds


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

caught this squirrel trying to break into my bird feeder. The Hoyt took care of that problem real quick :wink: 
30 more points for team 7


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

team 7 is at 285 points now


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

3 birds and 1 muskrat. a total of 105.:teeth:


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> View attachment 1054396
> 3 birds and 1 muskrat. a total of 105.:teeth:


what team are you on?


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> View attachment 1054396
> 3 birds and 1 muskrat. a total of 105.:teeth:


the little woodpecker is illegal to shoot dude but all the other stuff is okay i think, i know for sure that the woodpecker is illegal


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

BH11 is on team 2


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

okay guys, I am 99.9% sure the bird on the far right is a woodpecker, me and G5 checked our almanacs and my dad looked at it and we all agreed it was harry woodpecker. any objections?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Next time spray paint it?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Next time spray paint it?


 :lol3:


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

hahahahaha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Next time spray paint it?


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just curious do you eat those squirrels g5hoyt?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

[URL="http://







[/URL]
Team2 bird


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

huh, I was just thinkin to myself, wow no kills today. nice bird haha


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

I killed a bird today but im not signed up haha. Ive killed 5 in the last couple weeks because theres nothing better to do and its fun.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

can buggs bunny join my team no one has been on at since i contacted them about the contest ive beenn trying to kill almost killed a rabbit but no one has even came on!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh, im sorry you couldnt sign up, id let you but there is no more space, just keep on keepin on :wink:


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Wolfe I am on everyday the reason I haven't killed anything is because I have been trying to use my recurve and its hard.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> can buggs bunny join my team no one has been on at since i contacted them about the contest ive beenn trying to kill almost killed a rabbit but no one has even came on!


sorry, no more joiners.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> sorry, no more joiners.


ahhh its alright hopefully next year.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

i got another squirrel yesterday i will get the pics on later today


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

aight cool


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

30 more points for team 7, and yes this squirrel is a different one than the last one i posted, you can see this has has a more reddish coloring than the other one


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

dude this guy is a try hard!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Black squirrel??


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

smoked a starling in the backyard with my small game heads, but unfortunatley the bird flew away.:sad:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Some of you guys are really lucky. I haven't seen a bird or any small game in our 40 acre farm all week, But I do see turkeys almost every day. I already got one so now I'm hold'en out for the big ones.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

awesome


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

25 points for team 2.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Some of you guys are really lucky. I haven't seen a bird or any small game in our 40 acre farm all week, But I do see turkeys almost every day. I already got one so now I'm hold'en out for the big ones.


At my house We throw bird seed out back and I just shoot them off of my deck.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I wish it was that easy, but you have to find the birds before you can put out the seed.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

will everyone please put there teamin thier sig ty


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, sure.


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

ok first of all thats illegal. well i think it is, you cant bait annd shoot.


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

are muscrats legal now??


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

logibear said:


> ok first of all thats illegal. well i think it is, you cant bait annd shoot.


It depends on what state you live in and what animals you are hunting.


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

ok, i was jw cuz i have them in my yard all the time. whats the total scores?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ill get it in a few logan, and no, you can bait birds like that, in illnois we cant bait deer tho -.- which isnt the worst thing because you dont depend on them knowing they are going to be there everyday, it seems kinda cheep to me.


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

no you cant thats illegal to bait deer


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i know, thats what i said.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

[URL="http://







[/URL] caught this sucker in my grandmas garden. She sells the veggies. So nuisance squirrel team 2


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

logibear said:


> ok first of all thats illegal. well i think it is, you cant bait annd shoot.


Im pretty sure its legal there not even game birds.


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

nice shot!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

team 2 is doing great!!!Keep up the work :-}


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

scores?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

[URL="http://







[/URL] 
Im tired of these suckers gettin in the trash and into fights with my cat

Team #2


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

hey outdoorsman 3 can you post up some scores?


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

bow hunter11 said:


> View attachment 1054396
> 3 birds and 1 muskrat. a total of 105.:teeth:


ben the crow and muskrat are illegal at this time in nebraska and they have no nusince law


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i dont care cole. and yeah ill post em in a few


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

PLease if you will do me a favor put ur location as ur state so i can see where anilmals are being taken


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

you dont have to look up everyones game laws, I dont care, unless I say it is illegal then thats what we go with. I will step in when something is illegal.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

crbanta said:


> PLease if you will do me a favor put ur location as ur state so i can see where anilmals are being taken


Beaver, coyote, muskrat, nutria, striped skunk and nongame wildlife other than migratory birds and endangered species that are causing damage to property may be taken during daylight hours or trapped the entire year. Rodenticides may be used to control mice and rats, but poisons or chemicals may not be used to kill any other animal. English sparrows, blackbirds, starlings and crows committing damage to agriculture crops and personal property may be taken without a permit. 

Here I'll just go head and put this here so in don't have to go though all the crap to pm and so i don't have to put this up later. And btw I live in *Arkansas*


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

your just fine AR, dont take crap from anyone beside me, and I should never have to get you crap either :wink:


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> you dont have to look up everyones game laws, I dont care, unless I say it is illegal then thats what we go with. I will step in when something is illegal.


why do u assume that im looking up game laws the only reason i knew the nebraska thing was cuz my uncle lives there and ui went there for like 5 weeks a few years ago and thats what got me into archery


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> [URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice shot i love wlaking up tp oposums and grabing them when they play dead haha


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

anyways it would be best if you guys follow the game laws. Im not saying you arent but you should.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

we are being ethical, but with pests that mess up our property we shoot them, squirrels dig the crap out of my yard, rabbits eat all my flowers.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

Scores?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

1= 89
2= 400
3= 0
4= 135
5= 0
6= 0
7= 315


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Keep it up team 2:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

wait how does team 2 have 400? not saying that dont but can you list everything they have shot?


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

i went through both kill threads and team 2 has 350, not 400, just thought i would let you know


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

25 more points for team 7, this puts us at 340, and where the F*** is the rest of my team? I am the only person to put a single kill on for team 7 ***


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

uhmm some of team 2 sent me 2 pics in text message, dont worry, I dont leave any team behind. and I didnt see the picture, try again, and please do not swear here. you could get banned.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> uhmm some of team 2 sent me 2 pics in text message, dont worry, I dont leave any team behind. and I didnt see the picture, try again, and please do not swear here. you could get banned.


dont worry i didnt swear i actually typed in the stars
and i will email you the pic cuz it wont work on here, its a blackbird


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

okay.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

what kind of b bird is that?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Alright guys. I've kept quiet about this long enough. Ben(Outdoorsman3) is in charge of this contest. He can handle ALL of the problems with the contest. If he says an animal is legal then it's legal. Just stand back and let him do his thing. If he wants help he'll ask for it. Not trying to be a **** but it had to be said.

Jake


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Alright guys. I've kept quiet about this long enough. Ben(Outdoorsman3) is in charge of this contest. He can handle ALL of the problems with the contest. If he says an animal is legal then it's legal. Just stand back and let him do his thing. If he wants help he'll ask for it. Not trying to be a **** but it had to be said.
> 
> Jake


Im not really arguing with you here but the thing is if someone takes a animal illegally (which I dont think they are) its illegal I dont care what he says.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Jake, and yes he is right, I realize not many things are in season right now. but if things are being pests, then shoot em up. we are hunters, not PETA members, we kill muskrats in the fall, so why lets them reproduce in the spring just to kill them in the fall. thanks.

Ben


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> Im not really arguing with you here but the thing is if someone takes a animal illegally (which I dont think they are) its illegal I dont care what he says.


Well yes. I understand that man. I meant if a guy shot something legally and other guys were saying it's illegal isn't gonna go.

Jake


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Well yes. I understand that man. I meant if a guy shot something legally and other guys were saying it's illegal isn't gonna go.
> 
> Jake


yeah I agree with that.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Bugs Bunnyy said:


> yeah I agree with that.


Haha I thought you would.

Jake


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

team 2 25 points


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

nice starling!! I have been hunting them all week but I think ill get one today!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'm gonna jump in and say if its outta season, and not specified as a pest, then don't shoot it. Poachin is poachin and you need to stop shooting things just for the hell of it. I can understand shooting rabbits that dig up a garden because in many states they are deemed nuisances. but shooting squirrels at the bird feeder, or birds because you can, etc isn't what this sport needs if we want it to continue.

If your state regs let you shoot nuisance animals, that are CAUSING damage at the time of the kill, then go for it.. but just because there is a rabbit in your yard you don't have the right to shoot it.

ok, i'm done


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

In nebraska Right now, the only things in season are: coyotes, sparrows, starling, pigeon, and turkey.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> i'm gonna jump in and say if its outta season, and not specified as a pest, then don't shoot it. Poachin is poachin and you need to stop shooting things just for the hell of it. I can understand shooting rabbits that dig up a garden because in many states they are deemed nuisances. but shooting squirrels at the bird feeder, or birds because you can, etc isn't what this sport needs if we want it to continue.
> 
> If your state regs let you shoot nuisance animals, that are CAUSING damage at the time of the kill, then go for it.. but just because there is a rabbit in your yard you don't have the right to shoot it.
> 
> ok, i'm done


Exactly. Guys don't need to be shooting crap because it's in there yard. It needs to be a legitamite reason why there shooting it.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

okay, I do side with Jake and n77 on this one, If you shoot a squirrel, I need a reason why. I am not going to deduct any points, but from here on til squirrel season no more "for the hell of it" kills. for example, there is a sick, mangy squirrel running around my yard, I can clearly see it is that squirrel with its messed up tail, so if I shoot that, I will get points because that is a legit reason to kill it, because it has givin my dogs flees. any concerns, pm me about it.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

So no more birds, squirrels, and rabbits unless there doing something to destroy your property, right.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Birds are fine on here aren't they? We only have to put a reason on why we shoot squirrels and rabbits and other stuff like that right.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

starlings, crackles and other legal year round birds. I cant name any more.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> starlings, crackles and other legal year round birds. I cant name any more.


Sparrows,starlings and pigeons are legal year round in Nebraska.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, same here too. I think crows also.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Theres a season for crows in Nebraska from october 1st through november 15th.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

whats ur rule on wild cats that kill pheasant ??


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i kill wild cats, they are legal i think, i shoot them.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

crbanta said:


> whats ur rule on wild cats that kill pheasant ??


I'm not positive but I think that would be ok. Are you raising pheasants?? Or do you just have them on your property??

Jake


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Another 25 points for team 2!!!!


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't shoot animals unless I am going to eat them, thats how I was raised and how I believe it should be. I eat the squirrels I kill, plus the eat all the birdseed in the feeder. But yall shouldn't be killin' animals just cause you can. Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

archerykid13 said:


> I'm not positive but I think that would be ok. Are you raising pheasants?? Or do you just have them on your property??
> 
> Jake


on property


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

when i shooot an animal its in season and i eat it no matter what it is


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

team four better be ready to get some points! i got a bowfiishing kit today and im going lights out with it!


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

well we do kinda raise them


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

raise what?


logibear said:


> well we do kinda raise them


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> raise what?


I think he's talking about pheasant.

Jake


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 i just emailed you another pic. 25 more points for team 7


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Well i finally took the bow out to shoot some gophers. Not sure how many points they are? I think 30? I am on team 6.

Shot 8 of them today put only took pictures of 5, sorry for the nasty pictures though!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

50 points for team 2. You might not be able to see the sparrow in the other birds wing but it is there.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> outdoorsman3 i just emailed you another pic. 25 more points for team 7


Put the pics on here so we can see them.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> Put the pics on here so we can see them.


 u dont need to see them, only the guy that made the thread does and on my computer its a h*** of a lot easier to email but i will put one on for you if it make u happy


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

traditional bow black bird 25 more points for team 7


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> traditional bow black bird 25 more points for team 7


this IS *NOT* the same bird that I emailed to outdoorsman3


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice job, always a trick to hunt using traditional equipment.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Nice job, always a trick to hunt using traditional equipment.


yeah its a lot harder than using a compound, i havent shot many things with traditional bows but ive gotten a few birds, sqirrels, etc


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

[URL="http://







[/URL]
26 inch arrow. It was 22 without head add nother inch for the head So 46 points team 2. This cottonmouth was in the creek my lil Sis and cuzins play it


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

pheasent


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

logibear said:


> pheasent


what?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

3 frogs and a straling. 40 points for team 2


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I think they mean bullfrogs, but nice job anyway.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

What are the scores now?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

[URL="http://







[/URL]
Mabowhunter11s turkey idk what Team he's on


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Staling and a frog. 30 points for team 2


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

*new fissh*















the shorter is 19.5 and the longer is 31 and 3/8
39+62= 101 points sorry i l0st the tape measure in the water on the shorter on and didnt take piccs until after 

101 point for team 4


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Did u use a bowfishin setup or justn shoot them with a broadhead?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

okay logan, and if you guys are thinkin no tape=no points, I saw the fish we just didnt get the tape on for the picture, like he said, it was lost in the water. but you can clearly see it is bigger than the arrow.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

i just looked ben and ive been gettting angry with this "bs" shooting but now im PISSED bow hunter 11 did NOT shoot a starling its a bird called a king fisher and its ENDANGERED and im LIVID so i will not let points be counted for that and if they are I WILL CONTACT DNR and btw nice fish logi


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

what are total scores


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

bow hunter11 said:


> Did u use a bowfishin setup or justn shoot them with a broadhead?


i know him it was a easter present so kit


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Crbanta it is a starling. We dont have any king fishers in nebraska.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

crbanta said:


> i just looked ben and ive been gettting angry with this "bs" shooting but now im PISSED bow hunter 11 did NOT shoot a starling its a bird called a king fisher and its ENDANGERED and im LIVID so i will not let points be counted for that and if they are I WILL CONTACT DNR and btw nice fish logi


Dude a king fisher has a green head and a orange body. Starlings are black. The bird i shot was A STARLING NOT A KINGFISHER.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Take a step back and calm down.. don't get all worked up

which pic is it and we'll get this taken care


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Right above the one with two carp that bird.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

bow hunter11 said:


> Right above the one with two carp that bird.


deffinatly a starling. king fishers looks different, different color, head, sizze, shape ect...


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

x2 for me starling


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok guys here's a kingfisher
[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

First of all which pic are you talking about? But if it is the one before logibears carp than I can tell you all right now that it is 100% A starling. Black greasy body,little white spots, and a yellow beak. Starlings are considered a terrible Nuiscance bird in Nebraska. You can shoot them year round with no limit in Nebraska. There is no doubt that it is a starling.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

The reason why i shot this muskrat was that i have a pond by my cabin which i duck hunt on on it. Last year there was a hundred trees around it, this year when i went up to see what was on there, i saw a muskrat. There are only about three trees left and there are a bunch of holes in the side of the bank. :sad: So i went back to my cabin and got my bow, went to the pond, and shot the muskrat with a small game head from G5. I aslo have a bird. 50 points ffor team 2


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 did shoot a starling.. i shoot them all the time.. and cole, go read what archerykid13 said up there... STOP TRYING TO RUN AND RUIN THIS CONTEST. I know what I am doing... just calm down.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wow!! team 2 are killing machines!!! sorry for the long delay, I was at turkey camp...
scores are...

1=89
2=666 :mg:
3=0
4=300
5=0
6=150
7=365

*STOP COMPLAINING ON THIS CONTEST! GO TO SOMEONE ELSE IF YOU DONT LIKE HOW THIS IS GOING... 

*

-Ben


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

:wav::wav::wav::wav::wav: for team 2


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

two pigeons, 50 points for team 1


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

lucky


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

All I have to say is shooting these two pigeons for 25 points each to equal 50 points Was so much EASIER than shooting a doe or a buck under 50" for 50 points.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah i know. but I dont want to change it now. if I make it 100, then a big buck would be like 150 or 200. this is already a high scoring contest and that would be a lot more points, Ill see how it goes during hunting season. for now, it does not matter, cause if you shot a deer right now I would probably kick you out of the contest.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I see what you mean. You can't change it now becasue we already started, But it just doesn't seem like hunting to me when your shooting little birds out of your backyard.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah I know, but you gotta do something in the off season!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Got this starling at 15 yards. 25 points for team 2. 691 is the total for team 6.:shade:


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

i apologize for my out burst on the Kingfisher/starling thing i idint realize the spots were blue i saw them as white so i misurnderstud


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

25 points for team 2. Smoked this starling at 28 yards with a field point. My neighbor has a hundred of these things in his yard so i just wait for them to crawl under the fence or land in the field, that is when i shot them. Team 2 is at 716 now!!!!!!!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

your mom let you put a bird on your counter?


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

logibear said:


> View attachment 1060061
> View attachment 1060060
> 
> 
> ...


theres no way you shot it with that arrow, carp are so strong, u NEED a line attached to your arrow to pull them in. I have passed through carp in the same spots you hit them and a couple got off the line and they swim away just fine (im sure they die later) but there is no way you got them without a string unless they were in a pool or a puddle


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

logibear said:


> View attachment 1060061
> View attachment 1060060
> 
> 
> ...


also you cant bend the rules. sorry but if there is no tape measure in the pic, you get no points. happened to me too dude


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> your mom let you put a bird on your counter?


she is at work. wat she doesnt know wont hurt her


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

:icon_1_lol:


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

sorry guys im outta the contest, i find no point in killing every living thing i see just to get a few points in an online contest against people that i have no way of telling if they are lying or not. and btw i have the most kills on the 2 combined threads and my team is still losing by over 50% because everyone else on my team sucks (sorry guys on team 7 but u still havent participated once) i would stay in this if it was only larger game animals with real laws and regulations and licenses for them. once again sorry guys but i find no point in killing everything anymore. especially now in the spring when every animal out there either has babies or is breeding. outdoorsman3 i am going to send you a PM about possibly making this contest better


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

g5hoythunter i have more kills than you on here so dont go saying that you have the most kills.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> g5hoythunter i have more kills than you on here so dont go saying that you have the most kills.


 i had the most kills until i realised this was stupid, and i actually do have more than you but a bunch of my carp from the beginning never got counted


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> sorry guys im outta the contest, i find no point in killing every living thing i see just to get a few points in an online contest against people that i have no way of telling if they are lying or not. and btw i have the most kills on the 2 combined threads and my team is still losing by over 50% because everyone else on my team sucks (sorry guys on team 7 but u still havent participated once)* i would stay in this if it was only larger game animals with real laws and regulations and licenses for them.* once again sorry guys but i find no point in killing everything anymore. especially now in the spring when every animal out there either has babies or is breeding. outdoorsman3 i am going to send you a PM about possibly making this contest better


Same here. I do not see a point in killing birds and such just for points in an online contest. I will stay in this contest, But I would also like the rules to be changed. You don't shoot little birds, its not hunting its just killing. You don't hunt little birds just to kill something in the off season . Thats something I did when I was a little kid. I would think this would be a real hunting contest if there was just big game and small game that is taken ONLY IN SEASON. Not trying to run the contest outdoorsman3 just my honest opinion.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> g5hoythunter i have more kills than you on here so dont go saying that you have the most kills.


and btw if we had a REAL HUNTING contest i would beat you for sure, sorry but you gotta face it dude, what you are doing IS NOT hunting


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

in big game and small game??


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> in big game and small game??


yupp, just saying dude, you wouldnt want to try and out-hunt me, ask outdoorsman3 if you dont believe me.........


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

please someone tell me why these starling are such a nuisance? Are you guys just killing **** just for the fun of it? where do you put the bird? eat it? compost pile? How about stick with real hunting like G5hoytbowhunter said and take turkeys and deer and squirrels and rabbits and legitimate, with reason kills. It's pointless to kill little sparrow looking birds...


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> what you are doing IS NOT hunting


your right its not. Shooting birds and stuff like that isn't hunting. Hunting deer, turkey, coyotes, small game takes time and skill. Its something you just can't shoot in your yard (besides small game). Waiting hours for deer to come in. Calling in turkeys and coyotes. Staulking small game (in season) is all hunting, but I have to say shooting birds out of your back yard just isn't hunting.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> please someone tell me why these starling are such a nuisance? Are you guys just killing **** just for the fun of it? where do you put the bird? eat it? compost pile? How about stick with real hunting like G5hoytbowhunter said and take turkeys and deer and squirrels and rabbits and legitimate, with reason kills. It's pointless to kill little sparrow looking birds...


http://www.ditchlingcorp.net/index_00007f.htm here is a few reasons to kill these birds but I still wouldn't call it hunting.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> your right its not. Shooting birds and stuff like that isn't hunting. Hunting deer, turkey, coyotes, small game takes time and skill. Its something you just can't shoot in your yard (besides small game). Waiting hours for deer to come in. Calling in turkeys and coyotes. Staulking small game (in season) is all hunting, but I have to say shooting birds out of your back yard just isn't hunting.


x2 :thumbs_up


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

if everyone doesnt like the small game thing why dont we just do biggest buck?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> if everyone doesnt like the small game thing why dont we just do biggest buck?


Because people hunt other big game other than deer to. Also, deer in some states don't get as big.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

yea i geuss how about we just do big game then,. and predators because thats linked to the big game


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> please someone tell me why these starling are such a nuisance? Are you guys just killing **** just for the fun of it? where do you put the bird? eat it? compost pile? How about stick with real hunting like G5hoytbowhunter said and take turkeys and deer and squirrels and rabbits and legitimate, with reason kills. It's pointless to kill little sparrow looking birds...


I kill birds to put on here and then i pluck em and cut in half and put em on a setline for catfish.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

60 points for team 2. I got them out at my cabin. There are two frogs 1 whole body and the other frog has its back two legs.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> 60 points for team 2. I got them out at my cabin. There are two frogs 1 whole body and the other frog has its back two legs.
> 
> View attachment 1060542


dude nobody cares anymore


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

*@wolfe* how bout we just do what i am thinking and what i have already told everybody? in case you are the one person that hasnt heard it yet, i will start a thread about it


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> I kill birds to put on here and then i pluck em and cut in half and put em on a setline for catfish.


let me guess you use the frogs as turtle bait and you eat some of the birds and then you eat those catfish and some deep fried carp too?


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Isn't this whole thing just to have fun? And not 2 bicker and gripe about every little thing


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> let me guess you use the frogs as turtle bait and you eat some of the birds and then you eat those catfish and some deep fried carp too?


Ya i eat catfish but only you would eat carp. I also use the frogs as catfish bait too. Before you post this stuff on here make sure you think about what you do first. All of those squirrels that you shot what did you do with them?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Isn't this whole thing just to have fun? And not 2 bicker and gripe about every little thing



i think that is the whole point but since a team is loosing to us he has to go and throw a tempertatrum


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> dude nobody cares anymore


Maybe you dont but outdoorsman3 cares because he is keeping count.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> Maybe you dont but outdoorsman3 cares because he is keeping count.


outdoorsman3 and i have already talked and something needs to be fixed with the teams, most people arent even participating. here is a thread to see if the rules should be changed and a new set of rules should this happen. Vote smart and think about it before you vote. ALSO: read the whole thing before you vote please
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1479322


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

just let it go and move on.. if you keep this up the mods will shut this all down


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> just let it go and move on.. if you keep this up the mods will shut this all down


Exactly. This WHOLE thing is just for fun. The loser's don't get there heads chopped off. It's an internet contest for fun. It's not big deal stop the freakin bickering and get over it. And if all this keeps going on as it has been then it will get shut down. So just quit. Simple as that. Quit whining about everything and let Ben figure it out.

Jake


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

dude ben was there and i shot them with a kit? dont tell me what i didnt do, i shot them fair.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Exactly. This WHOLE thing is just for fun. The loser's don't get there heads chopped off. It's an internet contest for fun. It's not big deal stop the freakin bickering and get over it. And if all this keeps going on as it has been then it will get shut down. So just quit. Simple as that. Quit whining about everything and let Ben figure it out.
> 
> Jake


yeah me and outdoorsman3 are trying to get this figured out but the rules as of right now are not working out and niether are the teams because lots of people are doing nothing and holding their team back


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

i measured them the leader was with me when i got these, and i measured them then took the pic, i didnt know untlill after that i had to have a measure, my bad, but i shot these fair and square


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

logibear said:


> dude ben was there and i shot them with a kit? dont tell me what i didnt do, i shot them fair.


if you shot them with a bowfishing kit when why does it show a carbon express arrow with a broadhead on it all bloody, cuz blood washes of in water and normal arrows dont work for carp


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Exactly. This WHOLE thing is just for fun. The loser's don't get there heads chopped off. It's an internet contest for fun. It's not big deal stop the freakin bickering and get over it. And if all this keeps going on as it has been then it will get shut down. So just quit. Simple as that. Quit whining about everything and let Ben figure it out.
> 
> Jake


yeah just "fun"....... kids are shooting everything they see just for the "fun" of it and that aint right, its not hunting, its killing for no reason


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> yeah just "fun"....... kids are shooting everything they see just for the "fun" of it and that aint right, its not hunting, its killing for no reason


Did I once say in my post that them shooting everything was ok??

Jake


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

its called a home made kit? wanna see it?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've shot a carp with a Slick Trick mag and a Easton FMJ. They do work you just have to be quick and grab the arrow. I've done it in shallows all the time.

Jake


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I do


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Liv2Hunt8 said:


> please someone tell me why these starling are such a nuisance? Are you guys just killing **** just for the fun of it? where do you put the bird? eat it? compost pile? How about stick with real hunting like G5hoytbowhunter said and take turkeys and deer and squirrels and rabbits and legitimate, with reason kills. It's pointless to kill little sparrow looking birds...


they are a invasive species and are very aggressive toward other birds. they are nest raiders and harm the native species of birds that are not as big and aggressive as them. they are a shoot anytime bird and no limits. also in my case one of the hardest birds to kill. no matter what they hear me and hall azz. i try and shoot everyone that lands in my yard and i just throw them in the woods and let other animals eat it. some people do eat them though


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

logibear said:


> its called a home made kit? wanna see it?


Yeah. I'd like to.

Jake


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

pm me your # and ill send you a pic, its eaiser


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> Did I once say in my post that them shooting everything was ok??
> 
> Jake


 i never said that u said it was ok.....


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

logibear said:


> pm me your # and ill send you a pic, its eaiser


I'll give it to you right now. 5745142793.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> i never said that u said it was ok.....


Alright.

Jake


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

im with g5hoytbowhunter


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

wolfeman said:


> im with g5hoytbowhunter


thanks man, i think i got a good idea here


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1479322
remember to vote on this thread


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

well i think thats fine, but i think you should have bowfishing in there and then leave out small game crap


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

These contests never work out...

Right now in the spring, the only thing i can shoot is really gophers and they are small game, so i disagree.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

logibear said:


> pm me your # and ill send you a pic, its eaiser


I curious what it looks like so here's my #

501-860-8990


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

logibear said:


> well i think thats fine, but i think you should have bowfishing in there and then leave out small game crap


like i said nothing is started yet and we can change some rules and add bowfishing


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

hunter14 said:


> These contests never work out...
> 
> Right now in the spring, the only thing i can shoot is really gophers and they are small game, so i disagree.


Yeah Brett. That's why mine didn't work out either. It just didn't have enough support and all the bickering BS got annoying.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

logibear said:


> pm me your # and ill send you a pic, its eaiser


That's a good idea. I might try something like that too

Jake


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> like i said nothing is started yet and we can change some rules and add bowfishing


fish wont be worth much though, like maybe 1 point, but if you get 15 carp (there will be a limit of some sort a lot less than 15 per day) its like shooting a 150"+ whitetail buck


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> fish wont be worth much though, like maybe 1 point, but if you get 15 carp (there will be a limit of some sort a lot less than 15 per day) its like shooting a 150"+ whitetail buck



Ya it would be hard scoring fish. It would have to be 1 point each with a limit, because some people could go out and shoot 50 of them in a day, which is not fair for scoring the other animals.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Ya it would be hard scoring fish. It would have to be 1 point each with a limit, because some people could go out and shoot 50 of them in a day, which is not fair for scoring the other animals.


yes or maybe even 1/2 a point each with a 5 per day limit or something, u could get 2.5 points a day, in 2 days u have as many points as if you shot a whitetail doe


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

That sounds fair. I don't see how we could make it any better.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

i think that the points for small game should just be DRASTICLY ruduced


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

crbanta said:


> i think that the points for small game should just be DRASTICLY ruduced


were gonna make a new contest without small game, only big game and predators.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

you know what.. I am going to make a poll, should I cancel this contest?? I am putting it up right now. We will make a new contest for big game in the fall. this is getting annoying with all the bickering(I know it is not that bad) but I just dont want people getting pissed off over a simple contest, me and G5 will make the BGH contest in the fall, maybe end of august for sign ups? okay, go take my poll..


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I thought we were just gonna switch over to big game only contest and keep the same teams and start it now.


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I thought we were just gonna switch over to big game only contest and keep the same teams and start it now.


thats what im thinkin


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont want to upset people. let them at least have a chance so it is fair to them.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok.


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

i think if you added bowfishing im with hoyt  and lets just start it now.


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

well maybe you could make the points for the big game a little higher, and make like 3 fish limit for like 1.5 points for that total group of 3


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

g5 technically ur not in the contest u asaid your out and this is bs so PEACE OUT SUCKERS


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

cole, why do you always have to criticize people?? me and g5 are making a new and better contest when it comes fall, this current contest is bs


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

i was kidding bout the g5 thing and this curent contest is bu[[ $#1+
\


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> cole, why do you always have to criticize people?? me and g5 are making a new and better contest when it comes fall, this current contest is bs


 i think we are actually gonna start it up right away for peope turkey hunting (and yes any turkeys killed in 2011 may be entered, i dont care if it was before the new contest started, they WILL count for points) and also for hog hunters and bowfishing and predator hunting


----------



## logibear (Mar 23, 2011)

ok why are we starting this new one?


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

bowfishing will be included though


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

logibear said:


> ok why are we starting this new one?


 just read the past 124514514514512454235345145123451245145145231 posts look up the other threads and it will be pretty clear


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1479864&p=1060725084#post1060725084
NEW CONTEST SIGN UP QUICK SPOTS ARE LIMITED


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is the new contest. Sign up quick, spots are *very* limited
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1479864


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter (Aug 17, 2010)

outdoorsman3 lets have the mod close this thread down


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

g5hoytbowhunter said:


> outdoorsman3 lets have the mod close this thread down


Ask them to have all the year long ones shut down.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

will do.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> will do.


I hope the BGH contest is better than this Ben.

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

me too jake, me too.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> me too jake, me too.


I don't want to hear any of the freakin bickering.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ditto.


----------



## Bowhunter1041 (Apr 22, 2011)

How do you join a team, I would like to be on any team, with my Mathews drenalin


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

your in.


----------



## Bowhunter1041 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, what team?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

we have not made teams yet.


----------



## Bowhunter1041 (Apr 22, 2011)

And, where do I post my pictures, sorry for so many questions, this is this first time I've joined a team, and I'm just now learning the ropes


----------



## Bowhunter1041 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok, sorry, when are y'all going to divide the teams up?


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

heres a link to the rules etc.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1479864&highlight=hunting+contest


----------

